# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Selçuk duracık

## ceydaaa

selcukduracik.jpgYugoslavya göçmeni bir ailenin çocuğu olup 22 yaşındaydı. Ailece, Manisa'nın 
Turgutlu ilçesinde oturuyor, seyyar satıcılık yapıyordu. Daha önce de bir kaç 
defa ülkücülük suçundan cezaevine girmişti. polisler tarafından arandığını 
öğrenince kendiliğinden giderek emniyete teslim olmuş fakat, yargılandığı '12 
Eylül Adaleti' dağıtan İzmir 2. Numaralı Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından idam 
cezasına çarptırılmıştı. 3 Haziran günü, idam edildiğine dair haberler radyodan 
yayınlanırken İzmir Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde işkence ile yeni ifadeleri alınmaya 
çalışılıyordu. İki gün sonra Buca Kapalı Cezaevi'nde sabaha karşı asılarak şehit 
edildi.

----------

